# New Amsterdam Gin



## tempusfugit (Feb 7, 2006)

Has anyone tried New Amsterdam gin? I picked up a bottle recently. It's inexpensive and quite good, but different than traditional gin. It's heavy on the citrus and light on the juniper. I prefer other gins in a martini, but this one makes a killer negroni!


----------



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

I like it when I am having a bunch of people over at the house. They all seem to like it and it is cheap which makes it easier to entertain more often. The flavor also makes it easier for me to make drinks for those that are not big fans of gin and the juniper taste.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't tried it. But when a reviewer said it didn't have much of a juniper taste compared to, say, Tanqueray - hardly a juniper powerhouse itself - I assumed as a Beefeater fan it wouldn't serve the purpose.


----------



## rmcnabb (Feb 25, 2009)

I will seek it out. There are many gins I need to try. Personally, I'm stuck on Beefeater as the "taste of gin", but I'm keen to try Plymouth, and Hendricks. Then there's Boodles, and Sapphire, and Tanqueray...

...wait - I need to buy British shoes too! Curse this website! Instrument of the Devil!! :devil:


----------



## rwjones (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't drink it but I have a friend that swears by it. It is indeed inexpensive; he says it tastes like a G&T right from the bottle.


----------



## Jaxson613 (Oct 17, 2008)

It's a great mixer gin (tonic, bitter lemon), but I didn't like it for Martinis. I much prefer Bombay Saphire for that.


----------



## jacflash (Aug 29, 2008)

I went through a big gin phase and tried most of the ones named above. I keep Plymouth on hand at home, but would happily sub Beefeater or Boodles (in that order) if it weren't available. They're all good hearty British dry gins, up for anything I'm likely to mix.

Some folks really like Hendrick's but I find that it has a distinct cucumber note -- too distinct for me, but your mileage may vary. It's a quality product. Tanq is a bit lightweight -- I find it gets buried in cocktails, including martinis if you make 'em old-school with orange bitters and a proper dose of Noilly Prat -- but if you're trying to get a vodka drinker to convert to real booze it's a good one to start with. The Bombay gins have never done anything for me that Beefeater et al didn't do better.

Beefeater, fwiw, overhauled their recipe several years back -- it had gotten a bit dumbed-down over the years, and they took it back to an old-school level of strength and flavor. If you haven't tried it recently, give it a shot -- it's extremely good, and extremely good value for money.


----------

